

Field: textual/visual programming environment from MIT Media Lab - mbrubeck
http://openendedgroup.com/field

======
endergen
I've been working on something similar for about the same amount of years.

Would love to hear from people interested in these types of application(I'm
not ready for a public release yet, but will begin putting up a bunch of
Writeups/Demos soon):

<http://endergen.com/>

My Contact info:

<http://endergen.com/me/>

------
moorej
Field looks interesting but I'm a bit skeptical about its usability after
downloading it and poking around for a few minutes. One thing that seems
incontestable is that the GUI is in need of a serious redesign to make it
usable. I have 20/20 vision and the lack of contrast renders text very
difficult to read. This problem seems to exist throughout the application (and
on the website btw).

------
yan
Based on a quick run-through of the site, this looks absolutely amazing. I've
been following Processing and openFrameworks for a bit, and this looks far
more intuitive and mature.

------
lucifer
Reminds me of Self: <http://research.sun.com/self/>

